# Best scene from the Sopranos



## billc (Sep 29, 2011)

I have to say that I wasn't a big fan of the Sopranos.  I would watch episodes thinking, "I know it won't happen, but I hope Tony and his buddies all get caught."  There is one scene though that I think is the best of the entire series.  It is the scene where Carmella, Tony's wife, goes to see a psychiatrist of her own, although this guy isn't playing the game...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QMCtVRMzUo

I was just thinking about telling people the truth, even when they don't want to hear it...


----------

